# My horse keeps putting her head down while im riding, what should i do?



## AngelWithoutWings54

My instructor used to put me on a pony that would put his head down, stop, and buck. Whenever he put his head down, she told me to give him a pop in the mouth with the reins. Just take one rein, pull it up quickly and sort of harshly, and then put it back into normal position again. Keep doing this, and she might get the point. Not sure though, because the pony I rode was bucking, so if she's not bucking it might not help. I don't know. lol.


----------



## Citrus

Anticipate the head down move and stop the horse from doing it........ or try changing bits or riding in a bosal or hackamore....


----------



## iloveindi

AWW54- thanks for the advice, i will try that tomorrow! 
Citrus- I have only used one bit on her, and she doesnt like it at all. I did buy her a bit-less bridle, but it didnt fit her big head. It so hard to find stuff thats fits her! LOL


----------



## ilyTango

You can try the half-halt, that always works with any horse I'm riding who starts to get heavy on my hands.

If she's putting her head right down, kick her to go on and kind of pop her, like AngelWithoutWings suggested. My old pony used to do that, to try and eat grass, and that's basically how we got over that.


----------



## iloveindi

Today i was "smacking" her when she put her head down. pulled the reins up if that didnt work. When i did that she was kinda of surprised and went. Then she just did it again. She wasnt trying to eat grass. She would have her head down and was pulling against the reins. she had her mouth open wide(like she was yawning) and i could hear her move the bit with her tongue. This is the first time she has constantly done this.


----------



## ilyTango

You mentioned before that you had the one bit that she didn't like at all...maybe just get her a bit that she does feel more comfortable in.


----------



## iloveindi

she just a little booger thats all hahaha. jk.
Thats probably what it is. Or that she is just lazy and doesnt want to work? So shes trying to get out of it. 
Im getting her a roller bit this weekend. and soon after that a bit-less bridle.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Have you had her teeth checked recently? She might have a bad tooth that is being hit by the bit and stretching her head and opening her mouth to get away from it.


----------



## iloveindi

Her teeth were done sometime last year. I will try to change some things and see if it helps. 

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! They were real helpful, and i got some ideas hopefully i can fix the problem soon


----------



## Hali

Don't pull on her. Pulling on her mouth will encourage her to lean more on your hands. If she's pulling her head down in an attempt to pull the reins out of your hand, sit back and drive her forward. Horses moving forward cannot put their heads down.

Good luck!!


----------



## iloveindi

okay,, that makes sense! lol. 
but i will just have her walking and her head goes down
:/


----------



## Hali

My mare does that sometimes too.

If you ask her and she doesn't lift her head, give her a boot with your legs, get her attention. Your legs will be your best friend in this!


----------



## iloveindi

okeee dokee thanks for the help!


----------



## haleylvsshammy

My moms horse used to do that. Leg, leg, leg. Give her a squeeze, kick anything! And pull up her head so she knows that's not okay!


----------



## iloveindi

okay, thanks i have been trying my best to keep her big fat head up. hahaha


----------



## Sophia

She's probably going on the forehand, my pony does that sometimes too and I used to ride a horse (awhile back) that always did that. Do LOTS of transitions and half halts, as another person already pointed out. Just do tons of lengthening/shortening the stride, half halts, and upward/downward transitions. Trying to lift your horses head up with the reins most likely won't work.


----------



## iloveindi

nope it really didnt. i didnt think of doing half halts while i was riding her earlier.
the only think i did was give a leg or a smack with the riding crop and it surprised her and she jerked her head right back up. then she just dropped it again.
Thank you for the advice!


----------



## kerplop

Hali said:


> Don't pull on her. Pulling on her mouth will encourage her to lean more on your hands. If she's pulling her head down in an attempt to pull the reins out of your hand, sit back and drive her forward. Horses moving forward cannot put their heads down.
> 
> Good luck!!


Exactly what I was going to say. Quick leg whenever she feels like she's about to do it. If you can catch it before she does it, all the better.


----------



## Kayty

Have her teeth done before you do anything else with her, and also have someone experienced check her bit and bridle for fit. Gaping the mouth and trying to suck her tongue back off the bit is a solid indicator that there is something not right in her mouth. 

Pulling is basically ineffective. Look at the muscle in her neck compared to your arms. There is no way you can pull her head up. Put your leg on to get her head up. Get her going forwards, raise your hands up and forward to encourage her head up so she's running around above the vertical for now. When she will work with her head up, and off the forehand, you can start to work with a good coach to refine it all and start getting her to come onto the bit. 

Also try changing direction frequently, she can't turn sharply when she's hauling down on the reins!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

WOW! This is hitting home because as of late last week my horse has been doing the same thing, in addition, he's biting at his chest. Its really obnoxious beause he throws himself way off balance by putting his head so low. And then he trips. I showed this to the trainer at my barn and my friend, they both said theyve never seen it before. He's almost dragging his head as if grazing but not. FYI I tried it in his western bridle and english, 2 way different bits. Still did it. What I've been doing is half halting harshly, or keeping him busy (ie: doing directed circles around jumps or barrels and when he does it I keep my inside leg on him to turn, but pop the outside rein. It seems to help a little. And after a long ride he stops doing it. I anticipate and try to correct AS HE DOES IT. I will be following this thread..


----------



## springinmeadow

My dear one just started pulling this. Going away from home when he realizes where we are headed down goes the head poor me like, in all fairness he does not do this when we first start this is always toward put up time. I found it hilarious, first (I am dumb) I thought omg I got him too tired but mi goodness turn around for home and up his head goes and he goes into 3rd shift. He is funny. He also used to be in the ring and nowdays western pleasure "kiss" the dirt so I also originally thought he had reverted to show behavior.


----------



## Pro

I haven't read all the responses, but when my mare did this my instructor said not to touch her face. I was told not to pull her back up, raise my hands, pick up more contact, etc.

I was told to push her up with my legs every time she dropped her head and drive her forward. It worked really well.


----------



## Kayty

Pro, legs are definitely the first step, but if you have a rider on board who doesn't have the skill to do that, you need a little influence with the hands as well. Pulling does nothing, but increasing the leverage on the bit by raising the hands can give you a little more power and incentive for the horse to raise its head, in strong conjunction with the driving leg. Using rein aids is ineffective without driving aids.


----------



## Pro

^^Oh, ok


----------



## wild_spot

Bundy recently started going along for a few strides with his head brushing the ground. he only does it out on trails.

I just let him do it. It seems to me he does it to stretch his back out. As longas I wasn't asking for anything, i just let him do it and he soon comes back up. He hasn't done it when we are actually working yet.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

My mare does this when she's nervous or really working and thinking hard. I usually just use my legs and seat to drive her forward as others have mentioned. In addition I also wiggle the inside rein a little to get her attention and basically tell her to knock it off  

If it continues I'll ask her to do something she knows well like halt to walk and walk to trot basic transitions until she chills out...then go back to the new skill we were working on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## masatisan

Hali said:


> Horses moving forward cannot put their heads down.


Oh please explain that to my Caleb, he has a habit of shoving his head between his legs when he doesn't feel like listening. Especially at the canter.


----------



## springinmeadow

Sophia said:


> She's probably going on the forehand, my pony does that sometimes too and I used to ride a horse (awhile back) that always did that. Do LOTS of transitions and half halts, as another person already pointed out. Just do tons of lengthening/shortening the stride, half halts, and upward/downward transitions. Trying to lift your horses head up with the reins most likely won't work.


I LOVE your quote!!


----------



## iloveindi

thanks guys/girls for all the advice!! Hopefully and surely something will work with my mare.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Mickey4793

Check your bridle, yesterday when I was riding my horse he kept throwing his head down at the canter and he has never really done that, my instructor said the bit looked very low in the mouth, but I hadn't changed my bridle. Turns out the leathers stretched out a bit and we had to adjust the bridle to bring the bit higher.


----------



## iloveindi

We had to loosen the bridle on her because she had to many wrinkles. We probably loosened it to far. I checked it, though, and it wasnt hitting her teeth. She does have like a sore and the edge of her lips. Its small and she doesnt act like it bothers her.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I still need help with this! My gelding is beyond frustrating. I dont want to keep constant hard contact with his mouth, but he's trying to yank the reins outa my hand, so I try to keep my hands where they would normally be. I rode for 45 min yesterday and it was all spent fighting with him. I even got off and lunged him and got back on, right back to it. I have someone half leasing him and shes miserable from it too. I dont know why it started but Im not comfortable at a cante so "moving him forward" isnt necessarily an option for me... What can I do??


----------



## paddlefoot

I'd get the entire front end checked out by a veterinarian. 

I had a horse who did something similar at the canter, he'd even twist his head side to side. It was either some kind of muscle injury, or an abscess. I stopped riding and had equine massage done on him. Also two months later an abscess popped. I don't know which of the two caused the behavior. But either way he loved massage!

If you think its a training issue, try teaching him to respect/understand the bit. Stand beside the horse, with the bridle on, and pull the rein until the horse bends his head to you and the rein is slack. Then (also from the ground) I would take both reins and hold until he puts his head down.

It probably won't be cured in one day, it also requires good timing, and CONSISTENCY when you're undersaddle. You may want to consider having a professional trainer work with your horse.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I just had my vet completely check him over for a stifle issue about a month ago. He had a complete full body exam. This started the thursday before last. Whats funny is, it may a behavior to get out of working. I only think that because he only does it at a trot with me. The lesee says he does it at a walk with her- shes very beginner. But after 45 min I think it should have subsided. Plus I had the barn trainer out with me one day, she said just work him through it, continue like hes not doing anything. My friend got on, and he stopped. I got back on and it started again. I dunno.. I have no choice but to be consistent as its every time I ride. LOL


----------



## iloveindi

My mare doesnt do it when im riding her with a bitless. only when i use a bit is when she does it....


----------



## Just Ruthiey

If you look online, I will try to find you the link. 
Find a grazing check, it straps to the bridle & then to the bit. You can set it (I think) to how high you want it. It should keep your horse from putting its head down. 

Never used one but my little brother used to use one of his little mare. It worked really well.


----------



## Hali

LetaGrl:

What happens when you ride him? What do you do so far to remedy the situation?

Going forward doesn't always mean going faster. When making him go forward, you should push him off your legs and really make him carry himself, with the goal to get him off his forehand. Keep your reins supple, and resist the urge to pull on his head if he starts pulling.

My old mare CONSTANTLY had this problem. Anytime she started pulling, I would get into a tugging match with her. I really had to adjust my riding from that point on and really learn to utilize the lower regions of my body in an attempt to push the horse _upwards_, rather than allowing her to fall _downwards_.

If pain has completely been ruled out, I'd say it's a rider error.


----------



## springinmeadow

My gelding is doing this but ONLY AWAY from tack room. We will tack up ride and then go down this long racetack thingee. Well Skip dropss his head as soon as he knows we are going down there as opposed to going to the tack room and unsaddling. It comes up natural on the way home from the lane. I think he is pulling an eeeyore move.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

So whats the status on your horse and her putting her head down? Im going on 3 weeks of miserable rides! I'm at a loss. I would love to get a trainer right now but I move in a few weeks and just can't afford it. I have tried keeping my leg on him and moving him forward but between A) him biting his chest and B) him trying to get away from the bit hes been running us into the fence, tripping over himself and making my hands red but pullin the reins every second! Ahhh im miserable with this right now. So did anything work for you?


----------



## iloveindi

I havent been riding recently. Its been to wet or to hot. So really not sure.... One of mine will get going at a trot and go around (in the round pen) a few times then heads to the side and just stops. Its like she trying to throw me off. I will post how it does next time i ride.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

iloveindi said:


> she just a little booger thats all hahaha. jk.
> Thats probably what it is. Or that she is just lazy and doesnt want to work? So shes trying to get out of it.
> Im getting her a roller bit this weekend. and soon after that a bit-less bridle.


Getting a bitless bridle is avoiding the problem and she will never get over her issues with the bit. You HAVE to confront the problem, or it will always be there.


The 'yawning' thing sounds like a mouth problem, you may want her looked at. If its not, then theres a simple fix. A lot of people agreed with the jerking the rein thing, but I don't really like that because if the horse hates the bit now, she's gonna hate it more jerking her mouth. When she does this, turn her head to the side, keep your inside leg on her butt and yield her hindquarters REALLY fast. make her spin as fast and as energetic as possible. If she feels like she's tiring, then push her really hard for like 3 extra seconds then let her stop and move forward again. This makes her have to move her feet really fast and work hard - her punishment for misbehaving. When you pull her head over, bring your hand to your hip or knee. Make sure you raise her head - even just a little from where it was. Also, if she gets lazy while youre trying to get her to spin, use a crop and whack her butt with it. And switch off when you spin, like if she's bad the first time, then spin one way, the next time, spin another. And if she fights going the way you tell her, then push harder, don't give in.


----------

